# How far to wade out?



## inmodify (Jan 5, 2009)

How far are you guys wading out? 



I think I might not be wading far enough out. Iv'e been surf fishing around 10 times now, and have only caught catfish one one evening--It was a blast, but my daughters are beginning to tell the guys at GBBT that we never catch anything...



I assume I'm not getting my bait far enough out, and one fellow talked about wading to his neck, I've never quite waded that far out. I've also never put my bait in the middle of the channel--Guessing that's my problem, but wanted to hear the pro's thoughts.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man i usually wade out far enough to get my bait to the edge where the color change is and ive done pretty good but what kind of equipment are you using rod, reel, line , weight


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

There isn't any hard fast rule about wading out. You wade far enough to, with a reasonable cast. reach the fish. They may be right at your fingertips and may be a 1/4 mile. 



I had a close encounter with a shark so now cast from dry land with a long rod.



My only 'rule', so to speak, was not to wade in dark water.



I've had the kids catch fish with a Snoopy Pole. JMHO C2


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

For me it just depends on rough surf and my spots. Today I went to the 2nd small parking lot on Navarre Beach befor the National Seashore and found a shallow spot that let me wade out forever and only get barely get chest deep. I was able to cast past the color change. BUT>>>

didn't chatch squat in 4 hours and one time when I was wading, a pod of dolphins popped up about 20 yds in front of me. Would of been cool had it not been for the Hershey squirts that threatened to arrive.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I never wade out. Every Pomp I've caught this year (around 20) has been in close. If they weren't in close my new Sealine rigs can throw out pretty far. If they're out farther than that I'll get em next time.



Chris


----------



## inmodify (Jan 5, 2009)

Good stuff Guys, I guess I need to spend a little more time researching my rigs and getting them setup properly.

I appreciate everyone's weigh in.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't think wading out is all that important. What is important is reading the surf. You want to find a cut or wash and fish that area. The water will be deeper there and will hold more fish.

Check out this thread, it will help. http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx

Good luck


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We used to fish the parking lot just past Tom Thumb on Pensacola Beach. We had good luck with sharks, especially after dusk For the pompanos I think you should look for a wash out in the surf. Anything different than regular shoreline would be better. Use a wire leader and cut bait for toothy critters.


----------

